# Ordered my new Betta Fish from Thailand!



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is a photo of my new Betta Fish I ordered this week from Thailand! He is a Blue Fire Halfmoon Plakat. He will be here Friday and I will take a few photos once he arrives! I have a 5g cycled, heated and all levels perfect waiting for him! I'm very excited, as this will be my first Betta Fish! :-D


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You ordered your first betta from Thailand? I'm jealous haha

He is gorgeous that coloring is awesome!
Goodluck on him!

And do you mind me asking how much you paid the transhipper?


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

I am paying the transhipper tonight, and asked for a quote on both Express shipping and Fed-ex overnight. My fish will be shipped from Miami, FL to Asheville, NC so I will post once I've made the payment! =) The fish was $20 though, from Bettafishstore.com


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice fish. Ive ordered fish from Thailand a few times and had no problems other than stress and pale color upon arrival. Its a long way to go in a little bag so expect some loss of color which should come back in a few days. Take your time acclimating as the water can be very different. Good luck with your new fish.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations! I've never seen such stunning colors before on a betta like him!


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks so much! I can't wait to get him! I will take pics once he arrives


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey I grew up in Boone about 2 hours from you Cathryn. My Transhipper charges $35 shipping but she is also only about 6 hours from where I live now. Your boy is beauty. I am waiting on a Betta from Thailand myself. He should be here Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've always wanted to order from Thailand, but I have no idea how any of it works. I love the Thail bettas!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

The problem with Thai's betta most often they are so young when they ship. When you got them, you have to wait for 2-4 months before they mature enough to breed. I ordered 8 bettas from Thai before and only big one I got is the female. She is too big that I have to wait for the male to catch up with her.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

My experience too Tan. I have 1 girl so much bigger I'm scared for my boys still.

However the Thai have many advantages in breeding and I love the fish Ive got from Thailand.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't be interested in breeding, but I don't understand about the transhippers which is kind of why I want to win that aquabid betta contest, but I think I'll be disqualified because my account was made after the thread was =[ But I rejoined because I wanted to buy a betta and I did from Bettascapes which makes me happy, but I still, REALLY want a Thailand betta...


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies! I am not worried on him being too young, as he will only be a pet, and not used for breeding purposes! I paid $34.31 last night for my transhipping fees. He should be here tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It'll be like christmas when he arrives! Always is for me haha


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow he is a beauty !!!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Good luck with him


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! I did a lot of searching, and he truly is one of the most beautiful Bettas i've seen available! I'm watching his tracking through USPS and I can't sit still i'm so excited!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

What an awesome Betta for your first one! Good Luck


----------



## Signature Farms (Nov 23, 2012)

Do post pictures once he gets home!


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey everyone!! My Betta Fish has arrived! He is warm, and cozy in his new 5g tank! He's already eaten, and is so intelligent! He swims up to the glass everytime I'm there. He's perfect in every way, and I'm happy he's home!  
(photos taken with iphone. no flash)


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

He's my favorite color.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats! Glad he hear he survived his trip!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

He's gorgeous. You should post pictures once he regains all his color back.


----------



## Signature Farms (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, he's lovely! He survived the trip better than my guy! Mine arrived yesterday with his tall all chewed up. 

Congrats on such a lovely boy!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Magnificent! He looks very good for the long journey he's had  Actually, he looks more similar to the picture that I thought he would! He's definitely and eye-catcher.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm jealous!
He is gorgeous!!
Glad he arrived safe!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

He's a beauty. I won't lie -- ~ Jellin' ~ CONGRATS he's beautiful


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

I will definitely post photos once more of his color returns! He has SUCH an amazing temperament! He loves attention and seems like he is truly enjoying his new home!


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Also, here is a crazy cool photo! Photo taken with flash on the iPhone. No edits!! His colors are awesome! =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters from Thialand.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

CathrynL said:


> I will definitely post photos once more of his color returns! He has SUCH an amazing temperament! He loves attention and seems like he is truly enjoying his new home!


 That is way too open. Water onion is great. If he is from Thialand I would reccomend IAL.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

What is too open? Your posts aren't very specific nor are you providing any information on your opinions...And for someone new to Betta Fish such as myself, using abbreviations can be confusing. What would be the benefit of using IAL with my Betta? I've done research, and it says there is not scientific proof that they provide anything beneficial for my Betta.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

All Chocolate Betta was saying is that you might want to give the betta more places to hide. I find that plants/cave decorations work wonderfully. IAL is Indian Almond Leaf, and I have found that it improves color on them. Or was that aquarium salt? Anyways, I hope this helps!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is some scientific proof for some of the things claimed but not all. Thaland betta breeder stick by it. I suggected it because suddenly getting off IAL from what I have read can be dangerous. No one calls it Indian Almond Leaves every9one I have seen calls it IAL. Too open as in not enough decorations.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> All Chocolate Betta was saying is that you might want to give the betta more places to hide. I find that plants/cave decorations work wonderfully. IAL is Indian Almond Leaf, and I have found that it improves color on them. Or was that aquarium salt? Anyways, I hope this helps!


 Its IAL not aquariums salt.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

He has a large log, a small cave he goes in as well as other plants. I will add more, but he definitely has several areas he can hide. He also is the only fish in the tank, so he's not competing for space. I will also do more research on IAL so I can be more informed on its benefits. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas are native to weed choked bodies and many suffer agrophbia a fear of wide open spaces. Like rats suffer Neophobia fear of new objects. I mean the surface is too open.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Its IAL not aquariums salt.


Yeah, that's what I figured, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay. I added IAL to Carter tank and he is more active and more colorful.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Same with Maggie.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just remember IAL only works on Blackwater fish.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow his colors are so amazing! I've always wanted a nice fish from Thailand, but I'm not familiar with the shipping process so I've always shied away from it. I also always feel bad that I would be choosing a top notch, breeding quality fish but would never breed him.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Petco used to get there bettas from Thialand.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

What food is the best I can feed my Betta? He currently eats Omega One Betta Pellets, and has never refused a meal. My levels are Nitrite-0 Nitrate-0 Ammonia-0 pH-7.4. I also condition the water before doing water changes on his tank. I keep his tank heated at a steady 79 degrees F. I will be purchasing some Indian almond leaves and decorations soon to add to his tank as well. Any more advice would be greatly appreciated! He is doing AMAZING, and looking better everyday! I'm very excited to be apart of this community, and starting it off with this awesome little guy has really been a blessing!!:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

New Life Spectrum has a lot less fillers.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

I've read a lot of good things about the New Life Spectrum Betta food...I haven't seen it for sale at my local pet stores, so I will order some tonight. Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love your Betta. I have planned and might get a second Betta it would be a fighter from Thialand I just like the look of them. They sounds like they have interesting personalities too.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks so much =) I really love him too! He really is so intelligent! I bought him a new plant today, it covers some of the surface and back-space. He seems to be enjoying it! I will be purchasing some IAL soon as well. I purchased my Betta from Bettafishstore.com. They treated me well, and my Betta fish made it here safe and healthy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How does he act?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

CathrynL said:


> What food is the best I can feed my Betta? He currently eats Omega One Betta Pellets, and has never refused a meal. My levels are Nitrite-0 Nitrate-0 Ammonia-0 pH-7.4. I also condition the water before doing water changes on his tank. I keep his tank heated at a steady 79 degrees F. I will be purchasing some Indian almond leaves and decorations soon to add to his tank as well. Any more advice would be greatly appreciated! He is doing AMAZING, and looking better everyday! I'm very excited to be apart of this community, and starting it off with this awesome little guy has really been a blessing!!:-D


I love that picture!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Does he do anything special?


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Does he do anything special?


 He comes to the glass and follows my stare every time I walk up to him. If he's in his log, and I tap on the glass, he will come out as well. His colors are just beautiful and I love that I get to stare at him every day! Betta fish are amazing, and I now know I will ALWAYS have one in my home! :-D I actually was in Petsmart the other day, and purchased a new Twintail male! His name is Ruby, and he resides in his own 5g, heated tank as well! Here is a picture of him!


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful fish! And welcome to the community . I have the 5 gallon chi tank as well, it's great (other than my led lights burnt out before even a year, go figure). Your set up is so pretty. May I make a friendly suggestion though? I would really suggest getting (if they manufacture them) or making a cover for your chi tank. Bettas are fantastic jumpers and they can easily get out of the open top tanks. I had one manage to jump out even with a lid on! He got through the little space between the plexi-glass I cut for the lid and the filter in the middle. Not to scare you though but it's just a safety precaution. You can even cut them out of a sort of mesh that you can find at a craft store. Cheap, simple, and can save you some heart ache in the future.

Good luck! Keep us updated


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Bettafeathers said:


> Beautiful fish! And welcome to the community . I have the 5 gallon chi tank as well, it's great (other than my led lights burnt out before even a year, go figure). Your set up is so pretty. May I make a friendly suggestion though? I would really suggest getting (if they manufacture them) or making a cover for your chi tank. Bettas are fantastic jumpers and they can easily get out of the open top tanks. I had one manage to jump out even with a lid on! He got through the little space between the plexi-glass I cut for the lid and the filter in the middle. Not to scare you though but it's just a safety precaution. You can even cut them out of a sort of mesh that you can find at a craft store. Cheap, simple, and can save you some heart ache in the future.
> 
> Good luck! Keep us updated


Thank you for the suggestion! In my research i've read about them jumping out of tanks, and definitely want to make a lid for it! I've also got the Fluval Spec 5g, my Halfmoon Plakat is housed in, and that tank did come with a lid! Here is a photo of my other Betta tank!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cathyrn I have always been concerned with those tanks. Lovely Betta though. Twin Tail right?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

As another user pointed out to me once they sell the lids for the Fluvial Chi on Amazon. Had I known before I would have bought one of these tanks. Always an option for later though.


----------



## Noobetta (Dec 7, 2012)

hey cathrynL for your twintail tank, what kind of plants are those? they look neat


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There fake.


----------



## Noobetta (Dec 7, 2012)

What about the halfmoon plakat tank? The plant that sticks out the tank? do they have a name or fake also?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know for sure one is fake.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think those tanks are really cool, but I've always been a bit worried about it not having a lid. I always end up opting for cheaper options. maybe someday...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lids are more important for strong swimmers weaker swimmers are going to have a hard time jumping.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful fish and welcome to the community! You'll find no better place/resource for bettas than this place... And as you've probably already figured out, people here are super friendly and helpful!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have met some pretty unfriendly people here.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

All of the plants I use are fake, except for the moss balls! Everyone I have met this far in the community has been VERY helpful/friendly! :-D Also, Both Bettas are doing fantastic! Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Marimo helpful tip a little aquarium salt helps them.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, ChocolateBetta! I just added another plant to my Fluval Chi, for Ruby. It was lacking hiding spots, so I felt he needed more! He is LOVING it! I will take a photo of it once the water clears up a little


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay, Water Onion is great the leafs grow so long the grow on the surface like ribbons.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

He is so pretty! It looks like he has an excellent home with you and a nice tank. I'm so glad he had a safe journey from overseas.


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

Dragonlady said:


> He is so pretty! It looks like he has an excellent home with you and a nice tank. I'm so glad he had a safe journey from overseas.


 Thank you!!! :-D


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Your new fish is so pretty! He looks happy. Where are you getting the IAL from??


----------



## CathrynL (Nov 28, 2012)

beacon said:


> Your new fish is so pretty! He looks happy. Where are you getting the IAL from??


 I actually spoke with the Thailand breeder that sold me my Halfmoon Plakat and he was not on IAL previously, so I don't feel a need to supplement him with them. But with research I have found lots of sources online you can order them from!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh okay. But that is scary the best breeders use IAL. Your Betta will still love it.


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

I want to get a Fluval Chi and checked on this forum to search users experience. It is a nice tank but needs modifications for bettas. use the search function and there is a thread called "killed by fluval chi" and you can learn how to make sure your fish stays safe in it. I want to buy one as long as i can modify it enuf.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I prefer standard just because I like the look.


----------

